
Did the NSA help kill UWB? - protomyth
http://www.cringely.com/2014/05/15/nsa-help-kill-uwb/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=nsa-help-kill-uwb
======
BrandonMarc
It's interesting to me that the startup managed to send data _through_ a cable
network's system, successfully, and the cable network didn't even notice the
"noise".

